# Amplificador con mosfet para auto



## transistonio (Jul 17, 2007)

hola señores amigos toy buscando un amplificador de 400 a 800 watts  que  sea a base  de mosfet, solo amplificador de bajos para woffer de auto, he escuchado que  los amplificador a mosfet dan mucha mejor calidad y potencia de sonido, es cierto esto?

-algun diagrama  se los agradecería muchisimo,pero  que funcione eh? jajaja.

atte.transistonio


----------



## zopilote (Jul 18, 2007)

Lo que tienes que construir es una fuente switching de 12 a +/- Vdc (entre 32 o 50V).
Primera parada ir a:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/
Y  pedirle a luciperro que te envie sus diseños de 350W para auto.

Segunda parada, un proyecto igual de bueno que el de luciperro:
http://www.showyourprojects.com/pro...ml?PHPSESSID=bee4fe1d17590bb62e4022bd0e214252

luego tercera parada:
http://sound.whsites.net/project89.htm
Donde encontraras información muy útil, y tambien amplificador de woofer.
Y la cuarta parada:  Que alguien más colabore, jaja.....Pues vas a nesecitarla.

------------
  zopilote
post   todos los circuitos estan verificados por su servidor.


----------



## transistonio (Jul 20, 2007)

muchass gracias por reponder Zopilote.

te comento que esta muy intersante el diagrama del amplificador  DOGFET, esta hecho a base d e mosfet pero no esta el esquema del la fuente, y no puedo entender muy bien como trabajara la fuente. 

otro punto, este DOGFET esta probado alguien lo armó ?

y porfavor sacame de la duda, es verdad estoi ue me dijeron de que los amplificador  a mosfet dan mejor potencia y calidad de sonido? o me  engañaron. 

otra duda es que en el esquematico del DOGFET,  los mosfet son :  IRFP 9240 - IRFP 240
y en  el dibujo de los componentes en la placa son : IRFP 9140 - IRFP 140.

cual de los dos tipos dçse usan. me di cuenta que   los que estan ene l esquema soportan menos corriente.

gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## zopilote (Jul 22, 2007)

El esquema de la fuente se trata en la sección:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/

la diferencia radica en que como tú, lo quieres para potencias superiores a 400W,este va a exigir que te bajes la fuente con 12 MOSFET (IRF48Z ó IRFZ44), solo solicitale al autor.
 Con respecto a que los amplificador Mosfet dan mejor potencia y calidad, es verdad, lo malo es que los mosfet laterales son muy caros(Diseños muy estables), por lo que muchos trabajan con los Mosfet verticales (IRFP240..), que son baratos y los venden en las mejores tiendas.
 En cuanto a que si puedes cambiar los IRFP140 por los IRFP240, no hay problema con eso, son totalmente compatibles para el circuito que pretendes. Te mando el esquema de dibujito lindo. (Solo le falta el Relé de salida). Chao


----------



## transistonio (Jul 22, 2007)

Hola Zopilote. gracias por responder:

de hecho me  refería al esquematico del  apmlificador  en si, no al esquematico de la funeted el amplificador.

por  otro lado, de que ciudad del Perú eres, y si es posible dame tu correo electrionico para conversar...




atte. transistonio


----------



## maxep (Jul 25, 2007)

hola muchachos estoy muy interesado en este proyecto..
alguien sabe cual es el coso de armarlo???
en dolares o pesos argentiinos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jul 26, 2007)

Particularmente creo que una potencia tan elevada de fabricación casera no tenga sentido ni economicamente ni en el esfuerzo invertido.

Hacen falta componentes de bastante calidad, bobinados, diseños y protecciones. Economicamente no es viable.

Con unos 200Euros tienes amplificador como estos

http://bossaudio.com/main/475

Puedes comprar un amplificador completo, desarmarlo completamente y volverlo a armar imaginandote que lo has diseñado tu mismo... Ahorraras tiempo y dinero. Saludos.


----------



## transistonio (Jul 26, 2007)

jajja, me hiciste reir con tu ultimo comentario, (que compre uno y lo vuelva armar) jijiiji,.

Pero bueno, en fin, la verdad  en mi caso meconviene  armarlo yo mismo pues por aca los ocmponentes son  bastante  economicos,bueno  no tanto, saque  mis calculos y  me di cuenta que  si yo armo uno ahorrare bastante,telo digo por  que aca los componentes estan econiomicos quizas en tu pais  estan mas caros , no lo ´sé y ademas  aca  en mi Pais os amlificadores  de auto estan muy caros ese es el motivo princial de armar uno,  estan muy caros porque no hay muchos de  esos, son escazos uno comodo esta en 500.00 $ dolares y eso que es solo de 400 W mono.


ya vez. 

atte.transistonio


----------



## transistonio (Jul 26, 2007)

al igual que  Maxep, yo tambien  quiero armarme  mi propio amplificador.......ok?


----------



## zopilote (Jul 26, 2007)

Cotizando precio de componentes, por estos lares encontre que los mosfet rondan por los cuatro dolares ( IRFP9240 y IRFP240), encontre el K1058 ( $5.00) pero no su complemento el J162, asi que sacando cuentas
transistores   8  Mosfet        40  dolares
Otros incluye caja                 35 dolares
TOTAL                                   75  dolares
 es para un canal de 350W , ahora para la fuente  es otro  susto.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jul 27, 2007)

Es posible que el precio de la electrónica de consumo esté mas cara en tu país. Tengo clientes en mi comercio que cada año cuando se desplazan a la zona de Colombia se llevan mucho material, etapas de potencia, Woofers, Radio cds.

Aquí en españa, una etapa de 4x100 rms la estamos comprando de coste a 90€, y la símil en dos canales, 2x250rms, sobre 160€.

De ahí mi inclinación a comprar en lugar de armar. Muchas veces hay amplificador que los desguazamos por el simple hecho de tener una simple averia de finales, como tambien hay clientes de la zona de sudamérica/centroam. que no entienden que no se les reparen los equipos.

Aquí un transistor de 140V y 15A, (2n3773, MJ15015 Y similes ) están sobre los 2€ a coste de taller. Esto sin contar con los gastos, impuestos, portes, trabajos de técnico, etc. En definitiva, no se repara-


Particularmente estuve intentando hacer presupuesto acerca de una etapa de clase A Valvular, y resulta más caro todo el componente que ir a un fabricante high end y comprar.


Saludos gente,


----------



## transistonio (Jul 29, 2007)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> El esquema de la fuente se trata en la sección:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/
> 
> ...




Hola Zopilote, teniendo en cuenta tu comentario,si uso el IRFP9140 (que sporta mayor corriente) en lugar del IRFP9240(soporta menor corriente) obtendré mayor potencia? si sabemos que el primer mosfet es de mayor potencia,o a potencia no varía.

en cuanto al diagrama que me mandaste en este comentario,es el mismo que el dogfet del principio? o es otro,no puedo ver bien no traje lentes,jajaja.

y la potencia del  amlificador dogfet cual es?........potencia eficaz en RMS.

y si armo  dos etapas (estereo),puedo usar las salidas en configuracion puente?,osea usar una salida de cada canal para un solo altavoz,y si es asi la potencia de salida se suma?

gracias por tui ayuda  Zopilote y espero me  sigas ayudando .

atte.transistonio


----------



## zopilote (Ago 1, 2007)

Hola transistorio, veo que estas impaciente por comenzar tu proyecto.
 En cuanto a los IRF que quieres usar, te recomiendo que uses  el IRFP240 y IRFP9240 por que soportan más voltaje y son más faciles de conseguir que los IRFP140.
 EWn cuanto al diagrama que te puse es de un amplificador diferente al DOGfet  lo descarge de aquí y es recontra similar al que 
pusiste como dibujito lindo.  Todo lo que supones de ponelo en puente es correcto, obtentras más potencia.


----------



## transistonio (Ago 3, 2007)

graciaa por responder zopilote...

tienes razon, pues aqui pregunte en las tiendas y no encontré el IRFP9140,pero si encontre el  IRFP9240 que soporta menor corriente pero mayor voltaje...

en cuanto al nuevo amplificador que me mandaste cual es su potencia real?

bueno sin mas que decir ,por el momento jajaja, me despido muy  agradecido por tu ayuda que me brindas.

atte.transistonio(el bebe salsero)


----------



## transistonio (Ago 3, 2007)

ahhhhh, y cual el voltaje de funcionamiento de este amplificador, creoque no esta en el diagrama....


----------



## zopilote (Ago 5, 2007)

hola
te digo que los que deseas es el amplificador symamp diseño de Anthony e. Holton, es un amplificador de 400W  al igual que el AL-13.
lo puedes bajar de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-mosfet-200wrms-minimo-8503/

hasta luego......

-------------
  zopilote

En cuanto a su placa lo posteare uno de estos dias.


----------



## transistonio (Ago 8, 2007)

Hola amigo zopilote:

tengo una duda, ¿ cual es la diferencia entre estos dos  amplificador,que aparentemente parecen ser iguales, o no? 

- y cual es el voltaje de funcionamiento del  esquema "dibujito lindo".

gracias por tu  ayuda amigo ,te lo agradesco, que Dios te lo pague y San martin te ..........


----------



## transistonio (Ago 8, 2007)

es muy grande el dibujo,no puedo enviarlo, no se como mnandar un enlace,,jejej,perdon.

pero aldibujo al que me refiero es el AL - 13 que tiene tambien  8 mosfets, de 400 warrs si no me equivoco, porfavor cuales son las diferencias con el anterior dibujo qu ete mando, en cuanto a (potencia,voltaje de alimentacion,calidad de sonido etc,).

atte. transistonio.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 9, 2007)

Los diagramas de estos amplificador soportan desde +/-45V hasta +/-80v, solo debes tener en cuenta si tu mosfet soporta esas tensiones.


----------



## transistonio (Ago 9, 2007)

gracias, y que hay con las diferencias....


----------



## zopilote (Ago 9, 2007)

los voltajes altos para ocho ohmios y los de menos voltaje para cuatro ohmios preferiblemente. otra diferencia es que el circuito Lindo tiene entrada balanceada  y fuentes mejor diseñada que holton y los de holton solo es diferencial pero con un amplificador de corriente en espejo , muy conveniente, en fin es para  profundizarce.
chao


----------



## RALPH (Ago 10, 2007)

hola transistonio yo lo arme , y use los irfp9240 y los irfp250 y salio bien , aunque lo tengo con 42-0- 42 voltios, tiene buena calidad aunque el amigo luciperro recomendo un buen preamplificador , me costaron 6 soles cada uno , si deseas mas detalles pasa la voz.


----------



## transistonio (Ago 10, 2007)

*amigo  zopilote*, solo tengo una duda,  cual de los dos  amplificador me  recomiendas para hacer funiconar un subwoofer de 600 W,( el dibujito lindo o el AL- 13 ) esque necesito potencia.

*Amigo Ralph*, que bueno que ya  lo hayas armado,entonces te pregunto:

- Cual de los dos amplificador fue el que armaste?(el dibujito lindo o el AL-13)
- cual fue eltipo de fuente que usaste?
- como esta la potencia de sonido,esta fuerte?

amigos  como les comentaba cuald el los dos amplificadores, es mejor para  un subwoofer de auto.

gracias,Atte. transistonio


----------



## RALPH (Ago 11, 2007)

hola transistonio el que arme para mi casa no para auto , fue el que tu llamas dibujito lindo  para usarlo en el auto tendrias que hacer la fuente que te recomendo el amigo zopilote , este amplificador lo encuentras en  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/poder-100w-3225/ ,  que posteo el amigo luciperro , aqui esta para que tu lo armes con minimos errores , (pcb, esquematico)  . En realidad este es un amplificador antiguo data desde 1995 y se llama k6 . lo tenia desde hace tiempo , pero como al amigo luciperro le funciono me anime a armarlo. Tiene buena potencia a pesar de los 42-0-42  debo estar en unos 70 watts rms , pero muy pronto me conseguire un transformador que me bote unos 82-0-82 rectificados para que llegue a los 350 rms a 8 ohms. 

Al amigo zopilote quisiera preguntarle ¿al amplificador AL-13 le puedo poner los  irfp9240-240 como salida?. gracias 
saludos


----------



## zopilote (Ago 11, 2007)

Hola RALF, si te fijas el AL-13 lleva los mosfet que mencionas.


----------



## transistonio (Ago 12, 2007)

ok, 

amigos en conclusion, cual de los dos  amplificador  me recomiendan armar. el *K-6* o el  *AL-13*  ?


----------



## transistonio (Ago 12, 2007)

esque me enredaron jejeje...

cual dellos dos,recuerden que es apra un subwoofer de 600 w


----------



## zopilote (Ago 12, 2007)

Pues yo que tu armaria tu dibujito  lindo (K6), solo que tendrías que emparejar los mosfet  y te daria esos 600w que deseas.

Suerte


----------



## transistonio (Ago 13, 2007)

ok, esta bien.  aarmare el  K6.


saben que? estuve mirando el dibujo para impreso del K6 y me di cuenta que ahi estan figurando 10  mosfet(cuando en el esquema solo hay 8). pienso que es  por una cuestion de que sobraba espacio y  aprovecharon para poner uno mas verdad ....o no  

y cua previo mne recomiendan armar para este amplificador.


----------



## transistonio (Ago 13, 2007)

repito: en el esquema hay  ocho y en el dibujo del impreso hay 10 mosfets de saida. porque?


----------



## zopilote (Ago 13, 2007)

Pense que habias entendido, cuando dijiste que lo querias de 600W,  comprendí que teniendo
cinco mosfet por rama  alcanzarias esa cifra, además de ese detalle tambien cambiaron los LM317 y LM337 por transistores MJ15030 y MJ15031 (es para superar la barrera de los 57V),Luego esta el rele de salida (puede ser usado, si incorporas un protector de parlantes).
luego esta que no usan resistencias de 5W en los mosfet (lo cual te, dice que tienes que emparejar los transistores, midiendo su ganacia).


----------



## zopilote (Ago 13, 2007)

Ah se me olvidaba. Esto


----------



## RALPH (Ago 14, 2007)

Al amigo transistonio : originalmente es de 4 parejas de mosfet , pero el diseñador recomendo para trabajar con 350 rms por canal y con 8 ohm poner 5 parejas o sea 10.

al amigo zopilote : con que  programa puedo  abrir lo ultimo que publicaste.


----------



## maxep (Sep 10, 2007)

me refiero al   .brd y .sch.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 10, 2007)

Se deszipea con ambos programas


----------



## microtronic (Dic 24, 2007)

Buen diseño amigo del pcb para el que preguntaba por ahi esta hecho con eagle pcb..una pregunta la etapa inversora de 12v " fuente" seria mucho pedir si nos facilitas tambien el diseño de esta etapa con su pcb..salu2

Feliz Navidad


----------



## zopilote (Dic 25, 2007)

Mi archivo del inversor  no esta ordenado, tardare un raton, sin embargo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-automovil-9833/ tiene lo mismo que yo, y más explicativo (la envidia me corroe, lograre mejorar lo que tengo ), y lo   mejor es funcional.

-------------
 zopilote


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/53161/


----------



## maxep (Ene 1, 2008)

hola compañeros queria saber si alguno tenia visto este manual.. no recuerdo quien lo posteo ene l foro..
pero en fin mi consulta es para los mas experimentados.. si me"arriesgo" a armar algo asi.. parece muy completo el manual ,asi que sin mas...
saludos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/sub-woofer-activo-jbl-audio-car-33663/

_
edit..

muchisimias gracias zopilote... mi mayor complicacion es como armar los bobinados..


----------



## zopilote (Ene 1, 2008)

Si me parecio un diseño interesante la vez que lo baje, componentes comerciales, excepto el F12C20A que habia que sustituirle, lo demás es facil de conseguir, con una salida de 70W en 4 ohmios es razonable que te haya gustado, si deseas hacerlo te ayudare en lo que pidas.


--------------
 zopilote


----------



## vandark (Ene 8, 2008)

hola la verdad algunos han dicho q hacerlos sale mas caro y me surguieron varias dudas los 400 watts son rms o son teoricos y el amplificador cuantos canales tiene 
gracias


----------



## zopilote (Ene 8, 2008)

Construirse  una potencia, te da satisfaccion por su construccion, mas puede suceder si el lugar donde vives los componentes son caros, te gastaras mas de lo que vale comprarse uno.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 8, 2008)

Me parece que el tipo este "tecnideso" 
 1º - Tiene mucha plata.
 2º - Nunca tubo en sus manos un soldador.
 3º-  Todo lo ve con ojos de comerciante.
En definitiva no entiende lo que se siente en armar algo por si mismo y la satisfaccion de lograr ( con menos plata ) y mucho orgullo algo que funcione y que en el proceso se aprende en detalle llegando incluso a mejorar o a adaptar a otras necesidades. 
  No llega a comprender que el esfuerso y la colaboracion le dan a sitios como este su valor, y no la critica sin mas razones que demostrar que teniendo dinero "Que lo haga otro es mas fasil" mejor tendrias que dirijirte al foro de $$$ sin habilidad.  seras bien recibido


----------



## Dano (Ene 8, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Me parece que el tipo este "tecnideso"
> 1º - Tiene mucha plata.
> 2º - Nunca tubo en sus manos un soldador.
> 3º-  Todo lo ve con ojos de comerciante.
> ...



No quiero defender a nadie, pero el usuario "Tecnicdeso" es muy respetado en la comunidad por sus aportes en el tema de audio, creo que sería bueno que revises sus posteos y veras lo interesantes que son.

Saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ene 8, 2008)

Es verdad tiene articulos muy interesantes tengo que reconocer que parece se mueve en un mundo de tecnologia de vanguardia. pero mi punto es y vos lo debes saber dano siendo mederador que ante cualquier intento (inocente o no) de armar algo con mas de 1000w o que este fuera de los esquemas de Masuchita (cosas recontra estudiadas) o que no cumpla con el requisito de melómanos y audiófilos con marcas caras llamensen Mc Intosh, M. Levinson, Krell, Bach. ( que lejos estoi de esos equipos ... ) No son, no pueden jajaja, y nunca seran aceptado por la elit de "constructores" Ya que es imposible que un tipo con sueño (pero con muchas ganas) en sus horas libres ( o robadas del laburo)  se arme un amplificador, un bafle, o un Humilde crossover y despues lo muestre orgulloso ante todos como "La Creacion"  y pase el siguiente mes acomodando cables poniendo led, (franelita y lustra muebles en la mano) y que se yo que otra cosa puede salir de la terrible imaginacion de estos seres a los cuales le apasiona la electronica a pelo limpio. en fin  Claro que es mas viable Ir ExtremSoundProSPLoverdrive S.A  y comprar todo lo que a nuestros obnuvilados ojos se presenta ya armadito y probado. Salvo que vivas como yo en argentina donde un amplificador de 200 euros en españa aca llega  300 y pasando a pesos es algo asi como $1200 casualmente es el sueldo de un empleado de comercio.
En definitiva  me parece que este tipo de discucion no tendria que existir en un lugar donde me parese que el espiritu es el de ayudar y colaborar en los proyectos por descabellado que sean (siempre algo bueno sale)  aunque sea olor a quemado.

PD: a los 15 arme (mi super sistema de audio jajaja) el viejo y querido  tda 2002 con su pre mescladora tl082 un baflesito con un triaxial de auto y me estoy olvidando de la noble fuente de alimntacion de la escalectric. Fue sin duda en estos 15 años de electronica en mi vida el mejor proyecto que eh tenido.  Que barbaro che mira si se emocionan jajaja nos vemos


----------



## transistonio (Ene 17, 2008)

Hola amigos, soy el creador de  este post, estuve ausente porque fui raptado por unos seres inteligentes ajenos a nuestra raza, y recien me soltaron en medio de un desierto,  y lo que  hize rapidamente es buscar una  computadora y entrar al foro y  encontre muchas cosas y  buenas nuevas , claro , tambien algunas diferencias enre colegas pero a poyo al colega anterior que dijo algo muy importanmte " este foro es justamente para poder ayudarnos a  hacer  las cosas por nosotros mismo y no   comprarlas ya hechas, si no donde estaria el fin de este foro,", 

bueno, nos veremos en  proximas preguntas.

atte. transistonio. (con nuevas ideas)


----------



## vandark (Ene 17, 2008)

es decir no me parece para nada hacer algo q sea de menor calidad y a precio muy similar con los de fabrica la gracia es hacer algo de excelente calidad y claro disfrutando de la experiencia y aprendiendo cosas nuevas


----------



## dandany (Oct 26, 2008)

tiene razon karapalida porque nosotros podemos ser el dia de mañana (aprendiendo de este foro) dueños de un tal ''BOSS AUDIO'' y todo rinde frutos a lo que nosotros armamos aprendimos y eso nos da exito y orgullo que el dia de mañana acordarte ''guee y yo aprendi todo esto con un foro arme todo esto'' yo tengo 14 años y me doy cuenta que aprendi muchisimo con uds... 

                                                                            Saludos...


----------



## gokudesm (Mar 4, 2009)

hola, andube viendo una fuente vieja que se me quemo y encontre varios componentes como el tl494, lm393, un par de transformadores, etc. Y queria armar una fuente conmutada de 12V con estos componentes. queria saber si alguien tiene algun circuito? 
aunque no tengo auto  pero tengo una bateria que me regalaron  la queria usar
gracias 
salu2


----------



## yune (Abr 11, 2010)

Hola caballeros,que opinan de este? alguien lo ha probado? quería armarlo con uno de los convertidores , que visto en los foro, para el coche.

                  Gracias


----------



## Cacho (Abr 11, 2010)

Por acá Yune: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/alguien-ha-montado-stk4048-sanyo-5872/#post27145

Es un tema entero dedicado a ese mismo amplificador.

Saludos


----------



## yune (Abr 12, 2010)

Vale vale,gracias Cacho


----------

